# Warum verbessert sich die Physik in Spielen nicht?



## GTX780SLI (13. Januar 2021)

Guten Abend,

ich würde mich gerne mal über das Thema Physik in Videospielen unterhalten.
Mir ist schon seit längerem aufgefallen, dass es in diesem Bereich so gut wie keine Verbesserungen gibt.
Im Gegenteil - in vielen Spieleserien wird sie sogar nachweislich schlechter:

Far Cry 2 war physikalisch ausgereifter als FC5.
GTA IV war physikalisch ausgereifter als GTA V.
Natürlich gibt es da die ein oder andere Ausnahme wie BeamNG, Teardown oder Boneworks.
Aber woran liegt  es, dass bei großen Titeln wie GTA V (GTA IV war besser btw.) oder Cyberpunk 2077 die Physik immer noch grottenschlecht bzw. gar nicht vorhanden ist? Damit ihr wisst, was für Dinge ich konkret meine:

Physikalisch korrekt zerstörbare Gebäude, Gegenstände, Autos was auch immer
Physikalisch korrekte Schusswunden / Messerwunden in Personen oder Gegenständen
Physikalisch korrektes Wasser
Physikalisch korrektes Fahrverhalten sowie Flugverhalten (in vielen Spielen kann man z.B. nicht auf dem Dach eines Autos landen)
Physikalisch korrekte Explosionen
In den meisten Spielen kann man fast gar nichts wirklich zerstören. Alles ist leblos und starr.
Schauen wir uns zum Beispiel die Just Cause Serie an. Eine Spielreihe die gerade zu prädestiniert dafür ist, die oben genannten Dinge zu unterstützen. Und was ist? Man kann lediglich rot-markierte Gegenstände wie Gastanks zerstören und in JC3 genau eine Brücke. Waaaaaahnsinn!

Jetzt könnte man das Argument* Das macht die Hardware nicht mit* bringen.
Das stimmt allerdings nicht. Es gab viele schöne Ansätze (wie oben bereits gesagt) ja schon vor Jahren. Sehen wir uns Crysis 1 oder besser noch Red-Faction an.  Das ist jetzt *11 *bzw. *13 *Jahre her. Die Hardwaremöglichkeiten heute sind im Vergleich zu damals unendlich!

Ein weiteres Argument wäre *Der Aufwand ist einfach zu groß.*
Ich bin jetzt nicht perfekt in das Thema Game-Engines eingelesen, aber es gibt doch zu 99,99% hunderte fertige Physik-Bibliotheken die ich einfach auf meine Spielobjekte (z.B. ein Glas oder eine Box) ziehen kann. Quasi sowas wie die HAVOK Engine.
Kandidaten wie Ubisoft haben doch bereits bei Far Cry 2 bewiesen, dass man durch Materialien wie Holz schießen kann oder das man Äste von Bäumen abschießen kann. Wieso geht das in Far Cry 5 nicht mehr?  Ist ja nicht so, dass man die nötige Physik dafür jedes Mal neu programmieren müsste.

Das letzte Argument was ich hier hervorbringen möchte lautet* Spieler interessieren sich nicht dafür .*
Wenn man öfter mal in Videospielforen oder der Youtube-Kommentarspalte unterwegs ist, wird man schnell feststellen, dass sich quasi alle Spieler eine detailreichere Physik in Spielen wünschen. Nicht zu unrecht sind die wenigen Ausnahmespiele, die sich mit einer schön ausgereiften Physik schmücken sehr beliebt.

Wie seht ihr das Ganze? Achtet ihr überhaupt auf sowas in Spielen?

Ich beende meine Predigt mit einer Aussage von Todd Howard, der in einem Interview (finde ich nicht mehr) davon sprach das (seine?) Spiele in Zukunft eine voll zerstörbare Welt haben werden. Vielleicht überraschen sie uns Physik-Nerds ja mit ES6 oder ES7 (dann 2045)


----------



## RawMangoJuli (13. Januar 2021)

weil die CPUs der PS4 und Xbox One der letzte Dreck waren

sollte sich mit PS5 und Xbox Series X ändern


----------



## -THOR- (13. Januar 2021)

GPU beschleunigte Physik wäre aber mit den GPUs der PS4 und Xbox One locker möglich gewesen und wurde soweit ich weiß auch zum Teil genutzt.

Aber ein Spiel darauf auszulegen ist wohl einfach aufwändig.
Klar, die Bibliotheken sind wohl schnell implementiert. Aber es muss ja auch weiterhin sichergestellt werden, dass der Rest funktioniert. Je mehr Freiheiten und Möglichkeiten man dem Spieler gibt, desto größer ist die Gefahr für Bugs.

Ich denke, wenn du mit Physik die Spielwelt auf den Kopf stellen kannst, sind die Auswirkungen auf den Rest des Spiels und der Aufwand für den Entwickler, das alles für den Rest des Spiels durchzutesten und zu berücksichtigen wohl signifikant höher, als mit jedem anderen Feature.
Ich würde behaupten, dass aufwändige Physik nen riesen Rattenschwanz nach sich zieht, den sich Entwickler ungern antun.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (13. Januar 2021)

-THOR- schrieb:


> GPU beschleunigte Physik wäre aber mit den GPUs der PS4 und Xbox One locker möglich gewesen und wurde soweit ich weiß auch zum Teil genutzt.


die mickrigen GPUs die in PS4 und Xbox One verbaut sind hamm es gerademal so geschafft die Games in 30 FpS mit 1080 bzw. 900p darzustellen

und du willst da noch Physikberechnungen drauf laufen lassen?

Guter Witz!


----------



## chill_eule (13. Januar 2021)

Wäre zwar schön, aber was bringt es?

1. Ich behaupte mal, dass sich allerhöchstens die Hälfte der Gamer irgendwo äußert. Und von denen interessiert sicherlich auch höchstens die Hälfte eine "korrekte" Physik.
2. Hängt es stark vom Genre und Spieltyp ab.
Bei CS:GO oder LoL und Ähnlichem interessiert zu 99% nur der nächste Kill/loot etc., mehr nicht.
Bei einem RTS würden sich auch nur die hardcore Taktiker für eine zerstörbare Umwelt interessieren.
3. Zu diesem Zitat:


GTX780SLI schrieb:


> in Zukunft eine voll zerstörbare Welt haben werden


Irgendwo muss man Grenzen setzen, sonst wird das gesamte Leveldesign überflüssig und unmöglich.
Zerstörbare Wände zu angrenzenden Räumen (oder Ähnliches) sind, je nach Genre, auch heute schon durchaus üblich.
Aber wenn man quasi jede Wand einfach durchlöchern könnte, um sich direkt zum Endgegner durch zu ballern, wem macht das Spaß?
4. Zerstörbare Objekte im Level selbst sind auch kaum mehr als ein nettes Gimmick, es sei denn, es passt zum Spiel und ist entsprechend auch vom Leveldesigner vorgesehen. Eine komplett zufällige Welt, worauf eine "voll zerstörbare" Welt hinaus läuft, würde auch jede Gegner-KI überfordern.

Die größte Frage ist mMn.: Warum das ganze??
Siehe beispielsweise hier:


GTX780SLI schrieb:


> dass man durch Materialien wie Holz schießen kann oder das man Äste von Bäumen abschießen kann.


Gibt es irgendetwas unwichtigeres in einem Game?
Gegenargument: 99% der Spieler würden sich über die "cheatende" KI beschweren, sollte man durch eine Holzwand hindurch erschossen werden. Denn was für den Spieler möglich ist, muss auch für die KI möglich sein, sonst kann man gleich mit god_mode on durch die Level laufen...

Fazit:
Es lohnt sich einfach nicht für die Entwickler, eine adäquate Physik in ein Spiel einzubauen, die von den meisten Spielern dann doch übersehen oder (nach eventuell kurzem Ausprobieren) ignoriert wird...


----------



## -THOR- (13. Januar 2021)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> die mickrigen GPUs die in PS4 und Xbox One verbaut sind hamm es gerademal so geschafft die Games in 30 FpS mit 1080 bzw. 900p darzustellen
> 
> und du willst da noch Physikberechnungen drauf laufen lassen?
> 
> Guter Witz!



Also meine 8800 GTX hatte damals keine Probleme mit Nvidias GPU PhysX. Und das war um ein vielfaches aufwändiger, als das was man in aktuelleren Spielen sieht.

Die GPUs in der PS4 und Xbox One waren um ein vielfaches schneller als so ne 8800 GTX. Warum sollte damit nix möglich gewesen sein?

Wenn ein Doom oder CoD mit 60 FPS laufen kann und dabei noch akzeptabel aussieht, könnte man schon 50% der gesamten GPU Leistung für Physik verbraten und wäre immernoch bei den üblichen 30 FPS. (wobei 50% natürlich maßlos übertrieben sind, wahrscheinlich würden 10-20% locker ausreichen)

Also denkst du immernoch, das wäre nicht möglich gewesen??


----------



## Gluksi (13. Januar 2021)

Auf diesem Zug aufzuspringen: Wieso ist der Sound so Grotten schlecht???  3d Audio??? damals bei Creative gab es den Porno Sound und nun haben wir den Scheiss Konsolen Dreck. Die guten alten Alchemie Gamers. tief war ein wunder. Und es gab mehr davon.es liegt am Konsolen Dreck. EA oder wer auch weiter programmiert für Kinder um die 12.Jahre alt sind. wenn einer was gescheit machen möchte sind die Finanzen nicht da da die alten wie wier nicht so eine Kaufkraft haben wie die kleinen pisser die nur a b oder x drücken.


----------



## FetterKasten (13. Januar 2021)

Die Fässer bei CS Source sind noch weggerollt, die bei CS Go nicht 

Ich glaub HL2 war doch immer ziemlich weit, was Physik anbelangt.


----------



## TrueRomance (13. Januar 2021)

Gluksi schrieb:


> die kleinen pisser





Gluksi schrieb:


> Scheiss Konsolen


Wer hat dir denn heute früh in den Kaffee gespuckt?


----------



## RyzA (13. Januar 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Fazit:
> Es lohnt sich einfach nicht für die Entwickler, eine adäquate Physik in ein Spiel einzubauen, die von den meisten Spielern dann doch übersehen oder (nach eventuell kurzem Ausprobieren) ignoriert wird...


Oft sind es nur minimale Details. Hat man ja bei PhysX gesehen.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Januar 2021)

-THOR- schrieb:


> Also denkst du immernoch, das wäre nicht möglich gewesen??


Möglich vielleicht ja.
Aber sinnvoll steht wieder auf 'nem ganz anderen Papier.   

Übrigens waren die PPU/GPU-basierten PhysX-Effekte, bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen, nicht viel mehr als optische Gimmicks, ohne echten Einfluss auf's Gameplay. Brauch ich sowas heute wieder? 
Die Grafikkarte sollte sich mit sowas wie Physik-Berechnungen nicht außeinandersetzen müssen, die ist für die Grafik da. Die sollen erst mal 4k und Raytracing bei hoher fps-Rate konstant hinkriegen.


----------



## yingtao (14. Januar 2021)

GTX780SLI schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Jetzt könnte man das Argument* Das macht die Hardware nicht mit* bringen.
> Das stimmt allerdings nicht. Es gab viele schöne Ansätze (wie oben bereits gesagt) ja schon vor Jahren. Sehen wir uns Crysis 1 oder besser noch Red-Faction an.  Das ist jetzt *11 *bzw. *13 *Jahre her. Die Hardwaremöglichkeiten heute sind im Vergleich zu damals unendlich!
> ...



Der Aufwand ist aber sehr groß und die Hardware macht das auch nicht wirklich mit. In Red Faction, Crysis oder Far Cry 2 wurde alles per Hand modelliert. Es wurde vorbestimmt an welchen Stellen Geometrie kaputt gehen kann, welche Äste man abschießen kann, in wie viele Teile eine Hütte explodieren kann.  Mit den sehr viel komplexeren Geometrien die wir heutzutage haben ist der Aufwand diese in kleinere Strukturen zu unterteilen einfach sehr viel höher.

Alternative wäre sowas wie CFD (Computed Fluid Dynamics) womit man einzelne Partikel simuliert wie z.B. Nebel oder Wasser. Wenn man da die Cohäsionskräfte nach oben schraubt bekommt man feste Objekte. CFD ist aber sehr aufwändig zu berechnen da man für gute Ergebnisse sehr viele Objekte simulieren muss. Nvidia bietet da zwar Bibliotheken an aber man ist bei vielleicht 10.000-100.000 Partikeln die man in echtzeit simulieren kann. Für die Showcases wie man Wasser aus einer Flasche gießt reicht das aus, wenn man das aber überträgt auf einen Fluss, Wasserfall, See usw. dann sind selbst die 100.000 Partikel die man über die GPU berechnen lassen kann zu wenig. Es gibt da zwar wieder Tricks dass man z.B. nur die obersten 10cm des Wasserkörpers damit simuliert aber selbst dafür sind es am Ende zu wenige Partikel für größere Flächen.

Wo es sehr großen Fortschritt gab ist die Simulation von Rigid Bodies wie z.B. Ragdoll aber insbesondere bei den Charakteranimationen. das sind längst nicht mehr vollständig von hand animierte Bewegungen. Es werden Keyframes vorgegeben und der Rest wird per Physik berechnet. Gewichtsverteilung, ob man beim Gehen etwas mehr nach links oder rechts beweget, dass man sich beim Berg auf laufen nach vorne neigt und bei Berg ab nach hinten. Das ist auch Physik in Spielen, wird von den meisten aber nicht als solche wahrgenommen.


----------



## bitsbytes (14. Januar 2021)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> weil die CPUs der PS4 und Xbox One der letzte Dreck waren
> 
> sollte sich mit PS5 und Xbox Series X ändern



Man könnte es zumindest bei den PC Versionen erwarten.
Oder auch nicht, wenn ich den Kommentar meines Vorredners sehe.
Ich dachte erst auch, das Farcry2 Argument würde hier stechen ..


----------



## Blackvoodoo (14. Januar 2021)

Bevor jetzt angefangen wird die perfekte Physik oder die schlaueste KI zu programmieren/in die Spiele bringen. Will ich erst mal die ganzen Sichtbaren Probleme beseitigt haben, keine Pop Ups mehr, keine Clipping Fehler, keine unscharfen Texturen usw.
Finde an so was müsste viel dringender gearbeitet werden.


----------



## RyzA (14. Januar 2021)

Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass in vielen 3D Spielen, die Wolken im Hintergrund nicht animiert sind.
Dieses trägt aber für mich auf jeden Fall zum Realismus bei.
Das fordert doch nicht so hohen Rechenaufwand, oder? Dann könnte das ja eigentlich auch mitlerweile Standard sein.


----------



## Richu006 (14. Januar 2021)

Also ich kann da nicht so 100% zustimmen. 

Die "Physik" von früher war immer genau geplant... was wo durchgeschossen werden kann. Auch wenn das erstmal realistisch erscheinen mag hatte das nicht viel mit physik engine zu tun. 

Es gab ausnahmen wie Half life... aber die machens auch heute noch gut. Siehe HL Alyx zb.

Und das Konsolen schuld daran sind isz auch ein Witz.

Lustig zb. Die schwächste Konsole der Welt hat ein Game mit zimlich guter Physik "breath of the wild" erfüllt viele der oben genannten "Anforderungen. Und das auf Hardware, welche schwächer ist als die heutigen Smartphones


----------



## Gorrestfump (14. Januar 2021)

Krass, was sind hier teilweise für aggressive Witzbolde unterwegs?

@Topic:
Mich wundert es ehrlich gesagt auch, dass es hier keine größeren Steigerungen innerhalb der letzten 15 Jahre gab.


Ich vermute die Gründe sind recht einfach:

Rechenleistung - und Kapazitäten sind natürlich immens gestiegen seither, aber genauso die dargestellten Grafikfeatures-/Qualitäten und sonstige Themen, die CPU-Last bedeuten (NPC-Berechnungen und co.). 
Heißt: Es ist dadurch nicht mehr automatisch mehr Luft für Physikberechnungen da als vor 15 Jahren, da das "Drumherum" ja auch aufwändiger wurde.

Die Frage ist ja immer, für was man die vorhandenen Ressourcen nutzt will und was die Spieler sehen wollen. Physik ist denke ich nicht so hoch um Kurs wie eine lebendige Stadt und hohe Geometriedetails.

Der Fokus liegt bei den Entwicklern wohl nicht  darauf, einen bestimmten oder höheren Anteil der Ressourcen für erweiterte Physik zu reservieren, da man sonst evtl. bei anderen (evtl. Gameplay oder Grafikrelevanten Themen) zu starke Einschnitte ohne den entsprechenden Mehrwert hinnehmen müsste. Betrifft sicherlich auch die notwendige Zeit, die man für die Physikfeatures aufwänden muss um Sie zu implementieren.

Diese Konsolenargumente sind ein Witz, wirkt von der Qualität genauso  wie "Man hat Trump die Präsidentschaft geklaut." Man kann auch Physik-Simulation skalieren und dementsprechend auf dem PC mehr bieten als auf Konsolen.

Mir persönlich fehlt(e) gefühlt  ehrlich gesagt nichts in aktuellen Spielen, aber die Vergleiche sind teils schon interessant.


----------



## psalm64 (14. Januar 2021)

Ich stelle mir gerade vor, wie Spieler ganze (Hoch-)Häusern oder Häuserblöcke in z.B. GTA oder CP mit Raketen/Granaten/Sprengsätzen zum Einsturz bringen. Damit so etwas (korrekt) funktioniert muß man ja nicht nur festlegen, das Wände zerstörbar sind, sondern auch wie viele oder welche man zerstören muß. Ansonsten wird ein ganzes Gebäude hinter nur noch von einem zentralen Fahrstuhlschacht gehalten oder so und dann gibts wieder mecker wegen Realität. Und wie bitte soll die Welt/KI auf so etwas reagieren? Abgesehen davon, wenn so ein ganzen Gebäude weg ist, besteht ja auch die Gefahr, das Quests nicht mehr abschliessbar sind...


----------



## Two-Face (14. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das fordert doch nicht so hohen Rechenaufwand, oder? Dann könnte das ja eigentlich auch mitlerweile Standard sein.


_Crysis_ hatte sowas jedenfalls.


----------



## chill_eule (14. Januar 2021)

Wenn der Endgegner in so einem Gebäude lauert und man das am Anfang des Spiels gleich zusammen schießt, hat man wohl den schnellsten speedrun aller Zeiten  
Oder einen mega glitch, weil er im nicht mehr vorhandenen obersten Stockwerk unerreichbar in der Luft hängt


----------



## GTX780SLI (14. Januar 2021)

> Die größte Frage ist mMn.: Warum das ganze??


Warum denn nicht?
1960 hat man auch gesagt, dass kein Mensch je einen Computer in den eigenen vier Wänden benötigt.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal, dass sich allerhöchstens die Hälfte der Gamer irgendwo äußert. Und von denen interessiert sicherlich auch höchstens die Hälfte eine "korrekte" Physik.


Ob die Reflexionen in Videospielen realistisch sind (Ray-Tracing) oder ob es nur Screen-Space-Reflections sind, dürfte manchen Spielern höchstwahrscheinlich auch egal. In Cyberpunk 2077 bemerke ich RT nur, wenn ich bewusst darauf achte. Komischerweise ist es den Entwicklern da auch egal, wie hardware-hungrig RT ist. Wie gesagt, die meisten AAA Games wollen sich wohl nur noch mit Grafik profilieren.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendetwas unwichtigeres in einem Game?
> Gegenargument: 99% der Spieler würden sich über die "cheatende" KI beschweren, sollte man durch eine Holzwand hindurch erschossen werden.


Unwichtig? Realistische Physik würde vielen Spielen ungeahnte Möglichkeiten bereitstellen. Der Spieler kann endlich wirklich kreativ an Mission rangehen und sucht sich nicht eins von drei möglichen Szenarien aus.
Wenn die KI gut programmiert ist, warum sollte sie nicht durch Materialien hindurch schießen können? Natürlich nur, solange Sichtkontakt besteht bzw. wenn die KI einen durch Geräusche (Fußtritte) orten könnte.


Wo hier auch einige von den Auswirkungen einer physikalisch korrekten Spielwelt sprechen: Bei Just Cause 3 konnte man eine Brücke physikalisch korrekt zerstören. Kann da jetzt kein Auto mehr drüber fahren? Muss ich nun jedes Mal einen Umweg fahren um auf die andere Seite zu gelangen?
*Nein, die Brücke wird irgendwann einfach wieder zurückgesetzt. *
So könnte man dann alle Story-relevanten Objekte handhaben. Ganz einfach.


Gorrestfump schrieb:


> Krass, was sind hier teilweise für aggressive Witzbolde unterwegs?


Weiß auch nicht, was das soll.
Physik wird als unnötig degradiert und lächerlich gemacht. Aber visuelle Spielereien wie RayTracing sind das höchste der Gefühle.
Habe das Gefühl, dass die Gaming-Community immer oberflächlicher - und die Spiele immer simpler (plumper) werden.
Dadurch  kommen auch solche Granaten wie Far Cry 5 oder Cyberpunk 2077 überhaupt erst ans Tageslicht.
Hauptsache Grafik. Rest egal.
Eine Welt wirkt ja schließlich erst lebendig wenn mal überall 8k Texturen und tolle Reflexionen hat.
Nicht durch z.B. eine tolle KI oder eben Physik.


----------



## Gluksi (14. Januar 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Wer hat dir denn heute früh in den Kaffee gespuckt?


sorry stressige tage vielleicht wegen dieser corina wie auch immer. aber Fakt ist das durch die Konsolen, die spiele optisch und soundseitig immer schlechter werden. Ist wie Tombraider: früher alles gut, jetzt drücke a drücke b drücke x. die Kidis werden verweichlicht mit ihren super antiautoritären Helikopter Eltern. Keine Forderung, am ende dürfen wir Doom spielen wie ein Text Adventure ,Wobei die krassen Kidis schlechter lesen wie ich schreibe.
Nachtrag: an alle nvidia User stellt doch bitte die Treiber um auf GPU physx und bei den wenigen spielen die es unterstützen ,werdet ihr einen brutalen unterschied merken. Ist wie gesagt auch bei einigen alten games mit openAL für 3d Sound.


----------



## TrueRomance (14. Januar 2021)

Gluksi schrieb:


> jetzt drücke a drücke b drücke x


Ich finde ja, die Kiddies werden ganz schön gefordert mit den heutigen Pads.

Mein Controller vom Sega Master System 1 hatte ein Steuerkreuz, Start und Select, und 2 Tasten zum agieren. Boxen und springen


----------



## Two-Face (14. Januar 2021)

Gluksi schrieb:


> sorry stressige tage vielleicht wegen dieser corina wie auch immer. aber Fakt ist das durch die Konsolen, die spiele optisch und soundseitig immer schlechter werden.


Ich glaube, du meinst eher Stagnation.
Der zweite Denkfehler, dem aber viele unterlaufen, ist die Annahme, dass jeder PC-Spieler auch automatisch High-End-Ware zum Zocken verwendet. Da dem aber definitiv nicht so ist, kann man also durchaus sagen, dass weniger die schwachbrünstigen Spielekonsolen für den wenig spürbaren, technischen Fortschritt verantwortlich sind, als die "Kidis" mit ihren billigem Mid-Range-Kram.^^


Gluksi schrieb:


> Wobei die krassen Kidis schlechter lesen wie ich schreibe.


Du gibst also immerhin deine grottige Schreibweise zu? Mal ein Anfang... 


Gluksi schrieb:


> Nachtrag: an alle nvidia User stellt doch bitte die Treiber um auf GPU physx und bei den wenigen spielen die es unterstützen ,werdet ihr einen brutalen unterschied merken. Ist wie gesagt auch bei einigen alten games mit openAL für 3d Sound.


Dass es kaum Spiele gibt, die GPU-PhysX unterstützen, liegt woran? An den Spielkonsolen, oder dass das einfach nur propietärer Firlefanz war, den heute keiner mehr vermisst?


----------



## Richu006 (15. Januar 2021)

Gluksi schrieb:


> sorry stressige tage vielleicht wegen dieser corina wie auch immer. aber Fakt ist das durch die Konsolen, die spiele optisch und soundseitig immer schlechter werden. Ist wie Tombraider: früher alles gut, jetzt drücke a drücke b drücke x. die Kidis werden verweichlicht mit ihren super antiautoritären Helikopter Eltern. Keine Forderung, am ende dürfen wir Doom spielen wie ein Text Adventure ,Wobei die krassen Kidis schlechter lesen wie ich schreibe.
> Nachtrag: an alle nvidia User stellt doch bitte die Treiber um auf GPU physx und bei den wenigen spielen die es unterstützen ,werdet ihr einen brutalen unterschied merken. Ist wie gesagt auch bei einigen alten games mit openAL für 3d Sound.


Bist du sicher, das dir da nicht deine Erinnerung an besagte Spiele evtl. Bisschen falsche Vorstellungen vermitelt?

Ich habe auch an einige Spiele aus meiner Kindheit wahnsinnige Erinnerungen, wie geil das doch aussah, und wie gut doch die Physik war. Etc. Weil es in meinem Kopf so war.

Nehme ich dann heute eines dieser Spiele einmal hervor, holt mich meist aber die Realität ein. 
Meist ist meine Erinnerung mindestens 10x besser als es in Wirklichkeit war.

Dann merkt man meist, dass doch nicht alles stehen blieb.


----------

